# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  HELP: Budgetts prolapse...!

## Kitten

I came home this morning and found Sharky had, what seems to me to be a prolapse!  :Frown:  I've never had this happen before (well, this is the first time I've kept this species) and have no idea what to do! He doesn't have much of his intestines sticking out...but I need to know what to do before something bad happens to him!

----------


## Ra

im not sure but i think it involved applying honey water to the butthole of the animal with a q-tip. A quick search for prolapse on the forum should give ya some good advice.

...ok, found a better one. soak the frog in a sugar water solution, preferably with honey, for a couple hours. This is in the case that it was caused by straining out a monster turd or an impaction (hope ya dont use gravel or rocks, they can eat pretty big rocks)

 If there is reason to beleive that it is protozoan related, then use a unflavored pedialyte solution to soak in.

 If that doesnt cause the animals anal wall to retract and suck the guts back inside its butthole, see a vet.

----------


## Michael

Prolapse is a sign of a diet that is very lacking in calcium.. the pelvis bone weakens and it does not hold in the intestines properly.

----------


## Ra

> Prolapse is a sign of a diet that is very lacking in calcium.. the pelvis bone weakens and it does not hold in the intestines properly.


 Thats not entirely accurate, it can happen from taking a massive deuce, from having an impaction, or even from intestinal parasites. Ive never heard of it being MBD related.

 Unless the frog shows other signs of MBD, such as misshapen jaw, legs, back or yes, pelvis, then I doubt its a MBD related prolapse.

 On a side note, at least a small prolapse is fixable. My Budgetts Frog has a hernia which probably wont harm it, but i have no where to take it to get surgery done. 

 If you got rocks in the terrarium, take them out. If you are feeding the frog huge meals, try smaller food items. If his poops are runny, get a fecal test done.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Prepare a bath of Luke warm de-chlorinated water with 4 drops of honey dissolved in the bath. Soak for 20 minutes or until swelling recedes. You can use a Q-tip to gently place the prolapse back in when swelling has receded.

----------

Ra

----------


## Ra

I'd like to play devils advocate here and entertain the possibility of a calcium deficiency. 
 I realize that it can be hard to administer calcium supllements to an aquatic frog, so what do you feed your frog? Do you use supllements?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'd like to play devils advocate here and entertain the possibility of a calcium deficiency. 
>  I realize that it can be hard to administer calcium supllements to an aquatic frog, so what do you feed your frog? Do you use supllements?


She could buy liquid calcium and add it to the frogs water, but it would be filtered out quickly.

----------


## Ra

> She could buy liquid calcium and add it to the frogs water, but it would be filtered out quickly.


 I feed mine primarily fish, pacman food and nightcrawlers. With the pacman food, I dont have to worry about adding supplements. But this thing eats like an african bullfrog (and I have an african bullfrog coming tommorow) so Im thinking of trying the Mazuri carnivorous amphibian gel which is $32 for 2.2 lbs, as opposed to Pacman food, which is about $14 for a 4oz bag. Im also looking into the repashy meat pie fish gels and carnivoprous reptile gels.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I feed mine primarily fish, pacman food and nightcrawlers. With the pacman food, I dont have to worry about adding supplements. But this thing eats like an african bullfrog (and I have an african bullfrog coming tommorow) so Im thinking of trying the Mazuri carnivorous amphibian gel which is $32 for 2.2 lbs, as opposed to Pacman food, which is about $14 for a 4oz bag. Im also looking into the repashy meat pie fish gels and carnivoprous reptile gels.


Those would probably work well, but the meat pie should probably only be a treat food like mice.

----------


## Michael

Not saying that lack of calcium is only one of the possible causes, probably one of many like you're pointed out.

----------


## Kitten

Thanks everyone for the replies! I thought I remembered reading about they honey soaks. I will try that and see if it helps him.

I just recently removed his rocks. They were pond rocks...the same size as him, if not bigger. I also took out his filter because the splashing of the water at night was driving me insane. So, I replaced that with a bubbler. The only other thing in his enclosure are two pieces of drift wood he favors hiding under.

I feed him crickets, dubia roaches & nightcrawlers. I do dust his items and tong feed him. He jumps out of the water to grab his food, so it doesn't wash off in the water. If I mixed some of the calcium powder in the water would it help any...?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks everyone for the replies! I thought I remembered reading about they honey soaks. I will try that and see if it helps him.
> 
> I just recently removed his rocks. They were pond rocks...the same size as him, if not bigger. I also took out his filter because the splashing of the water at night was driving me insane. So, I replaced that with a bubbler. The only other thing in his enclosure are two pieces of drift wood he favors hiding under.
> 
> I feed him crickets, dubia roaches & nightcrawlers. I do dust his items and tong feed him. He jumps out of the water to grab his food, so it doesn't wash off in the water. If I mixed some of the calcium powder in the water would it help any...?


It may if you buy the liquid calcium, but of course he needs Vitamin D3 also which you can get a calcium powder that used D3 to properly metabolize the calcium to his bones. It has been done to treat frogs with calcium deficiencies, but in an individual medicated bath not the water the frog lives in.

----------


## Kitten

> It may if you buy the liquid calcium, but of course he needs Vitamin D3 also which you can get a calcium powder that used D3 to properly metabolize the calcium to his bones. It has been done to treat frogs with calcium deficiencies, but in an individual medicated bath not the water the frog lives in.


I have both calcium with D3 and no D3. I also keep a few reptiles that I use to dusting for too. I have him in a honey bath now. I hope it helps!  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I have both calcium with D3 and no D3. I also keep a few reptiles that I use to dusting for too. I have him in a honey bath now. I hope it helps!


It should bring the swelling down. Once its back in don't feed him for a few days to make sure all is well and when you do feed him again make sure to only use night crawlers until after his next poop to make sure everything is working properly and he doesn't get another prolapse. This way he is  passing something soft.

----------


## Kitten

> It should bring the swelling down. Once its back in don't feed him for a few days to make sure all is well and when you do feed him again make sure to only use night crawlers until after his next poop to make sure everything is working properly and he doesn't get another prolapse. This way he is  passing something soft.


I got his intestines back in now. I was about to post what I should do next. Thanks so much! I freaked out a bit when I first saw them hanging out a bit. My poor Sharky!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I got his intestines back in now. I was about to post what I should do next. Thanks so much! I freaked out a bit when I first saw them hanging out a bit. My poor Sharky!


Keep a close eye on him. He should be fine. Just give him time to heal. If he is of a good weight he should be ok not eating for a few days possibly a week just to be sure he is healed.

----------


## Kitten

> Keep a close eye on him. He should be fine. Just give him time to heal. If he is of a good weight he should be ok not eating for a few days possibly a week just to be sure he is healed.


I put him back in his enclosure and he went straight to his driftwood to hide. Poor guy. I'm thinking it's a male? I'm not sure how to tell the gender of a Budgetts. I see like...what I think are like nupital (sp?) pads, but they are on the back feet instead of the front. Not sure if that's what they even are? Anyways...He is definitely of excellent weight...maybe a little chubby as I tend to overfeed. >_<

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I put him back in his enclosure and he went straight to his driftwood to hide. Poor guy. I'm thinking it's a male? I'm not sure how to tell the gender of a Budgetts. I see like...what I think are like nupital (sp?) pads, but they are on the back feet instead of the front. Not sure if that's what they even are? Anyways...He is definitely of excellent weight...maybe a little chubby as I tend to overfeed. >_<


Budgetts like Pyxies and Pacs should be chubby and round. He should be fine. I doubt you really over feed him because when it comes to my Pacs I feed them how ever much they want and usually stop when content.

----------


## arielgasca420

> Prepare a bath of Luke warm de-chlorinated water with 4 drops of honey dissolved in the bath. Soak for 20 minutes or until swelling recedes. You can use a Q-tip to gently place the prolapse back in when swelling has receded.


just a few questions on the honey bath; can I use raw honey? and would it benefit the frog at all to do this bath soak when there is nothing wrong?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> just a few questions on the honey bath; can I use raw honey? and would it benefit the frog at all to do this bath soak when there is nothing wrong?


You can dissolve raw honey into the bath. Usually the bath is used to help the frog with constipation and impaction. It can provide a temporary energy boost and honey does have some antiallergen and antibacterial properties, but isn't really used for much more of a benefit other than to help reduce swelling in prolapse in place of sugar and assist in them using the bathroom.

----------


## Ra

yes you can overfeed they, they will continue to eat well after they are full.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> yes you can overfeed they, they will continue to eat well after they are full.


Lol!! Wow!! Well I guess feed what you believe is enough and leave if at that. I do have to stop with my young female. She seems to just want to keep eating, but I know when she's full. When she does the hard swallow followed by what I call the belly roll then she is full.

----------


## Kitten

> yes you can overfeed they, they will continue to eat well after they are full.


I knew it was possible to overfeed. I may just think I am, but really he is getting enough to eat. I haven't fed him for two days now. Should I wait a week or wait another day? I think he's feeling better. He's gone back to trying to eat the bubbles from his bubbler, lol.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I knew it was possible to overfeed. I may just think I am, but really he is getting enough to eat. I haven't fed him for two days now. Should I wait a week or wait another day? I think he's feeling better. He's gone back to trying to eat the bubbles from his bubbler, lol.


Wait another day and offer a couple night crawlers. Don't want to risk the prolapse conning back out. So only a small meal of something very soft and easily digested. Normally you want to wait a week for healing though even if he begs. He is probably fine, but I'd wait another day.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

How is Sharky doing Kitten??

----------


## Kitten

> How is Sharky doing Kitten??


He is doing FANTASTIC! He's back to his ol' self. Everytime I pass his tub he tries to eat me through it.  :Smile:  I've fed him 4 nightcrawlers in the past two days (two a night) and he's pooped (though, runny) just fine. His intestines haven't come back out. Also, when I go to put more water in his tub he tries to eat the stream of water, lol. He just tries to eat everything! Thanks for asking Grif and thanks so much for the advice! I was a bit scared at first, but am so glad he is doing so much better!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He is doing FANTASTIC! He's back to his ol' self. Everytime I pass his tub he tries to eat me through it.  I've fed him 4 nightcrawlers in the past two days (two a night) and he's pooped (though, runny) just fine. His intestines haven't come back out. Also, when I go to put more water in his tub he tries to eat the stream of water, lol. He just tries to eat everything! Thanks for asking Grif and thanks so much for the advice! I was a bit scared at first, but am so glad he is doing so much better!


That's good and you're welcome.

If he continues to have runny stool you may want to send a fecal out to be tested for infection or protozoa. Just incase. It isn't uncommon for them to get a bacterial infection after a prolapse so keep an eye on him.

----------


## Ra

I've had a difficult time figuring out how these things should be fed, as they seem to have a much faster metabolism than a Pacman frog, and a much bigger appetite too. What I finally decided to go with was a regime similar to what one would do with an African bullfrog. I feed it two days in a row, and give it a day off on the third day, not that this has kept it from biting at the glass, biting at the water and biting at her large rock. 
 Quite recently I trapped several minnows from the lake, and it ate eight of them in a row in less than 20 seconds...my plan was to put some in there, let it eat what it would and scoop the rest out after it was done. SO much for my plan. Even after eating a full grown mouse, it would eat again if I let it. She has a hernia, but that doesnt seem to bother her at all as far as eating goes. If anything, its just extra space that food can fit into....
 It was about three fourths of an inch when I got it on June 25th, and now on August 8th, just a bit over a month later its four inches long....


 Protozoa can cause prolapse, and runny stool is a sign of protozoa, so you should monitor for any more runny stool and get it treated.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I've had a difficult time figuring out how these things should be fed, as they seem to have a much faster metabolism than a Pacman frog, and a much bigger appetite too. What I finally decided to go with was a regime similar to what one would do with an African bullfrog. I feed it two days in a row, and give it a day off on the third day, not that this has kept it from biting at the glass, biting at the water and biting at her large rock. 
>  Quite recently I trapped several minnows from the lake, and it ate eight of them in a row in less than 20 seconds...my plan was to put some in there, let it eat what it would and scoop the rest out after it was done. SO much for my plan. Even after eating a full grown mouse, it would eat again if I let it. She has a hernia, but that doesnt seem to bother her at all as far as eating goes. If anything, its just extra space that food can fit into....
>  It was about three fourths of an inch when I got it on June 25th, and now on August 8th, just a bit over a month later its four inches long....
> 
> 
>  Protozoa can cause prolapse, and runny stool is a sign of protozoa, so you should monitor for any more runny stool and get it treated.


I believe Budgetts are opportunistic eaters. If the opportunity arises they will eat no matter if they had a large meal the night before or not. Being in warm water allows for digestion to take place more easily as its more their natural surroundings. 

Cool fact about these frogs is that in the wild they are known to stalk their potential prey for a distance waiting for the opportunity to strike. Kind of like Alligators and Crocs.

----------


## Ra

> Cool fact about these frogs is that in the wild they are known to stalk their potential prey for a distance waiting for the opportunity to strike. Kind of like Alligators and Crocs.


 That explains why mine turns and watches everything I do when I'm in the room, ESPECIALLY if Im feeding other frogs or handling prey items.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

How is Sharky Kitten?

----------


## Kitten

> How is Sharky Kitten?


Sharky is doing great! No relapses! And his poo has been solid. Thanks again for your advice. I would have hated to loose him.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sharky is doing great! No relapses! And his poo has been solid. Thanks again for your advice. I would have hated to loose him.


You're welcome.  :Smile:  Glad he has recovered completely.

----------

